# Rooster with injured comb and spur



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

My 4yr old bantam Cochin frizzle rooster was found with his right spur caught in the chicken wire around the run. He was practically hanging upside down. His left spur was completely broken off with only the bloody fleshy part left. His comb is torn at the back base down close to the head. I cleaned his wounds, applied blood stop to get the spur to stop bleeding and coated the comb with non-medicated antibiotic ointment. I placed him in cage in the house. He is eating and drinking. I plan to keep the wounds cleaned and continue applying antibiotic ointment. He will stay in the house cage until he is healed. Any other suggestions, such add supplements to help him heal faster?

Update: he is healing very nicely. His comb is looking much better. I put him back in the coop with his hens. 
He is one of three roosters in the coop. They do fine together. Its the roosters that free range, on the other side of the wire that he was sparring with. If his spur didn't get caught in the wire he wouldn't have been injured. Perhaps I need to learn how to and consider trimming him spurs...


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Awwww new to chickens so no suggestions. Hope he heals up quickly! Poor guy!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

It looks like you did everything right. I would add a little electrolyte powder to his water. You can get it at TSC or a feed store. It will give him a bit of a boost while healing. Other than that, he should be fine. I just clean mine up and keep them seperated until healed. They heal quickly without much help other than a clean coop fresh water and food.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Poor thing! Your doing right by keeping seperate. Those chickens love anything red and would keep pecking at him if they could. Keep him in as long as you can. I know how loud a rooster can be inside though! No sleeping in for your house!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Flax seed is excellent for healing skin in all species. All cells are made up of a lipid bi layer. Improve the integrity of that bi layer and you improve all tissues and help healing. Omega fatty acids (omega 3-6-9) are essential and can be found in flax seed. So other than your topical applications, you could support nutritionally with flax seed. 

Remember too that generally the 3rd day after an event like that is generally the worst. (Most sore, most achy etc). 

Really sorry you both have to go through that. Hope he's right as rain in no time.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How is your rooster doing? Hope all is good


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

When I have this kind of injury I first hit them with hydrogen peroxide that I keep in a squeeze bottle. Then I pat the area with a paper towel and get a good look. Then I hit the whole thing with blue kote to seal the wound. It stings like all hell, so get a good hold on them, but that does a great job at keeping out dirt. If the wound is close to their eyes, I have someone wrap their head in a old towel or wash cloth while I spray.

It's gory in the beginning, but they do heal quickly. I would separate them in their own chicken wire cage for a good week, but keep them close to the others so they don't lose the pecking order and then fight once they are let loose into the flock again. I purchased a liquid B multi vitamin suplement that I give to them. It's a liquid with an eye dropper and I basically give them 1/10 of the human dose. If you get a good hold on them, wrapped in a towel, then someone can pry their beak open and drop it straight down. If they are used to eating yogurt, that's a great medium to give medicine.

Good Luck


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Roslyn, hydrogen peroxide is very damaging to tissue. You'd get better results faster with soap and water and rinsing thoroughly. I used to think the same until I went to vet school and had tissue pathology. Try the soap and water as you'll likely cut a few days off healing time. Just saying....


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

Update. My rooster is doing very well. He healed up great and didn't need any antibiotics. He is back in the coop with his girls and very happy !


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Good news!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That IS great news!


----------

